# ...



## noskydaddy

looks like you can upload pics right to the post.
That should be useful!

Bad news, all our old pics are toast. Looks like.


----------



## noskydaddy

Ok, so I learned that you upload a picture by selecting "*UPLOAD A FILE*."

Once the file uploads, you have to click "*FULL IMAGE*"
and it will insert the image _INTO _the post for you.

Then click *POST REPLY.*

This should be a little easier once stepped thru a few times.


----------



## scottyg11

Just tried to upload photo from iphone 
Says file too large.


----------



## noskydaddy

Ya, that's messed up.
I had that happen on a few.

They may have set the tolerance too low.

Not sure what to advise on that one buddy.


----------



## indy_nebo

Ok, I really want to upload an image and I'm having the same problem. Site guys need to get on this error.


----------



## MAdmin

You can upload up to a 15 meg file now. Try again please.


----------



## scottyg11

Working now thank you


----------



## indy_nebo

Still not working for me. I have a file that's less than 3 mb, I don't know what I could be doing wrong...


----------



## indy_nebo

Even when I just snap a new pic strait from the upload file it's saying that the file is too large for the server to process...


----------



## indy_nebo

here we go, old school photobucket method


----------



## indy_nebo

I don't mind doing it that way, I just was excited about being able to post directly from device...


----------



## deleted

ok, i found my way back. had to start a new account,...that sucked.


----------



## deleted

test for avatar


----------



## deleted

ok, witch two of you mf's voted to blame all of this on me ..


----------



## kpfist

vern111 said:


> ok, witch two of you mf's voted to blame all of this on me ..


I voted that


----------



## kpfist

kpfist said:


> I voted that


----------



## engalwood

Me lol


kpfist said:


>


----------



## noskydaddy

*WEBMASTER*

Can you please make only ONE thread by this name?

I see somehow recently the thread was broken off into two paths.
We only need one.

I would suggest truncating the newest one, which is _this one_.
Not the longer established one with a longer thread.


----------



## noskydaddy

*WEBMASTER 2*

Highlighted below is the Thread to _KEEP_.

The top one listed can be removed.


----------



## MAdmin

Keeping threads on topic are apart of how forums work. I split part of it off when it went from morel sittings to go the site functions


----------



## noskydaddy

Switch the TITLE then! 
Because the title isn't relevant is it?


----------



## deleted

ok its 4:30 in the afternoon right now..am i in the right spot ???
went on a long hunt in my best spots and didnt find dick..guess ill wait another week.


----------



## deleted

another test


----------



## morelas must-shroom

This sucks. I could barely figure out the old site. I can't even load a pic to my avatar. I can't get anything to work on here. Hope everyone has a good year.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Adios amigos.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Kbshroom

stcroix rob said:


> View attachment 24


Lol my buddy sent me that a couple weeks ago!


----------



## indy_nebo

So one thread is to have normal morel conversations, the other is to discuss the site update


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Switch the TITLE then!
> Because the title isn't relevant is it?


Hmmmm


----------



## wade

Hmmm..again...Ha ha..Vern.you won't wait a week!...


----------



## wade

So...we made it back from Pennsylvania Saturday morning and ..after only 6 hours sleep since Thursday. .still headed straight to the woods....Found ZERO. .
NOW we should have found something in this spot.. "Big little Green Snake Hill"
its Big and tall and has everything. .mini ecosystem. Dead this live that..spring feed.complete southern exposure from dawn t dusk...but We found Nothing. ..
so...We are still a day early


----------



## scottyg11




----------



## scottyg11

Wtf. This site will not let me upload photos from phone or Flickr. 

Gay


----------



## scottyg11

https://flic.kr/p/Tff3k3


----------



## yocham85

I had to crop the pic on my phone then post


----------



## indy_nebo

So what is the MAXIMUM megabyte that a pic can be?


----------



## yocham85

I think 2 or under 2


----------



## deleted

test upload...unfortunately this from last year...none yet this year..


----------



## deleted

well thats super easy


----------



## deleted

i have checked every box there is to check but not getting any email notifications of any posts...how about you peeps ?


----------



## scottyg11

YoCham85. Thanks for the help 
Found today. In low lands by young dying elm. South West facing.


----------



## deleted

Wade, you may be the most dedicated shroomer i have ever met. but Dude....lay off of the Meth for a few days and roll a big fatty and get some sleep Bro...


----------



## wade

Yep we had a pizza and sleept from early evening till bout 2 hours ago...now back at work painting a house today "i want to be in the woods" but we gotta get this Restoration completed. ...we have all of our Gear in rhe car and will hit the woods somewhere on the way home this evening. .
and no im also not getting notified emails


----------



## deleted

nice find Scotty. what part of the state did you find it ?

PS- im 63 years old and that looks a lot like my nut sack...


----------



## MAdmin

vern said:


> i have checked every box there is to check but not getting any email notifications of any posts...how about you peeps ?


Test @vern


----------



## deleted

still no email Blackbeard ?


Blackbeard said:


> Test @vern


----------



## engalwood

Nothing as well. No email updates and as others have said. Also wont allow me to upload pics as well


----------

